# Puppy peeing and pooping at night



## Puppypaws95 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi I have a 12 week old large breed male he is doing really well with house training through the day but he poos and wees almost every night sometimes in his own bed he goes out several times during the day and always poos and wees before bed he sleeps with 2 other well trained adult dogs he is not crated as it wouldn't be fair to crate him away from the other two he has his last meal at 8 oclock as that's when my other 2 are fed. But the last few nights I have fed him at about 6 but still weeing and pooing at night how can I get him to stop or am I expecting too much I have never had a puppy before so please no harsh judgements we all have to start somewhere. Any help would be great


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

Set an alarm a few times during the night to take him out.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

he is still fairly young yet and may just stop on his own so unless you want to get up several times a night I'd just be patient


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes you are expecting too much. 

What time are you putting him to bed and what time are you getting up?


----------



## PixieSpoodle (Mar 24, 2016)

danielled said:


> Set an alarm a few times during the night to take him out.


I did this and it worked for me. Yes it disturbs your sleep for a few months until the puppy is fully house-training but it's a price worth paying. It's too much to expect the pup to hold it in all night after such a late meal. You could help by letting him out as late as possible i.e midnight and stay outside with him to make sure he does go. Then get up early around 6am and go out with him again to make sure he goes. Then you can go back to bed. 
6 hours is still a long time to expect a puppy to hold in their toilet.


----------



## Puppypaws95 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you he goes to bed at about midnight and I get up at about 8 as soon as I hear him cry my walls are thin so I hear him as soon as he starts but he never cries in the night but I will give all of your suggestions a try the only reason I don't want to have to get up in the night is as my other 2 adult dogs will expect that to happen every night forever and they won't shut up witch makes pup cry but thanx for suggestions


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

PixieSpoodle said:


> I did this and it worked for me. Yes it disturbs your sleep for a few months until the puppy is fully house-training but it's a price worth paying. It's too much to expect the pup to hold it in all night after such a late meal. You could help by letting him out as late as possible i.e midnight and stay outside with him to make sure he does go. Then get up early around 6am and go out with him again to make sure he goes. Then you can go back to bed.
> 6 hours is still a long time to expect a puppy to hold in their toilet.


Worked for Buddy too.


----------



## Puppypaws95 (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm going to give this a go tonight and see if it makes any difference thanx for your help


----------

